# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  وارد کردن ساعت و تاریخ به صورت خودکار

## razeghi_loved

سلام
یه سوال داشتم من می خوام فیلد مورد نظر یعنی تاریخ و ساعت وقتی روش کلیک می شه ساعتت و تاریخ همان روز درآن قرار گیرد باید چی بنویسم
create table regtam
 )create table regtom 
, (50)name navarchar 
,  tarikh datatime

----------


## nafasak

یعنی چی وقتی روش کلیک میشه؟؟؟

برای فیلد تاریخ defaultValue درنظر بگیر با مقدار getdate() اونوقت  هروقت رکوردی توش اظافه میشه تاریخ جاری میشه مقدار پیشفرض فیلدت.
یعنی توی ثبت رک.رد شما فقط name رو مقدار میدی.

----------

